# Deleting Nokia N95 Search Application.



## Lycanfox18 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hiya, I recently got told that if I deleted the nokia N95 search application I would regain valuable RAM. However when I click c over the application it says Unable to delete "search". Can anyone help me please? Thanks


----------



## jedileen (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello, I've experienced the same issue. Did you figure out how to delete it?


----------

